# Lagging when family is watching youtube.



## Drinker (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello! It's me again, got myself a legit version of windows this time :whistling: . I live in Estonia so my english might be imperfect. So when i'm playing most of the time my brother(s) are watching videos. My internet speed is 20/3 and it can't even handle 1 fullscreen device at 360p (ping rises to ~300 ) Is this normal or not? I haven't gotten an ethernet cable yet because the router is in the other room and i have to get ~50m cable. Thanks in advance!


----------



## VividProfessional (Apr 29, 2009)

i find if my kids are using netflix i get slow internet connection here in the UK


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

First, please show us that you do have a legal copy of Windows using the Microsoft Genuine Advantage Diagnostic:

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...Ig_XvmbywGne6XGGw&sig2=h12bQ6fCb-FMdzJ8AV3tFg


----------



## Drinker (Nov 2, 2016)

Diagnostic Report (1.9.0027.0):
-----------------------------------------
Windows Validation Data-->

Validation Code: 0
Cached Online Validation Code: 0x0
Windows Product Key: *****-*****-TQGX8-C8B9B-BGXFF
Windows Product Key Hash: zwm29/2Er/jco/UzoZnol3s8ds4=
Windows Product ID: 00426-065-1031097-86929
Windows Product ID Type: 5
Windows License Type: Retail
Windows OS version: 6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.001
ID: {DA13AE3B-EAAE-4015-AD89-D3FDAAE5B06D}(1)
Is Admin: Yes
TestCab: 0x0
LegitcheckControl ActiveX: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Product Name: Windows 7 Ultimate
Architecture: 0x00000009
Build lab: 7601.win7sp1_ldr.160930-0600
TTS Error: 
Validation Diagnostic: 
Resolution Status: N/A

Vista WgaER Data-->
ThreatID(s): N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

Windows XP Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
File Exists: No
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaTray.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
WgaLogon.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Notifications Data-->
Cached Result: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Version: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAExec.exe Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
OGAAddin.dll Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002

OGA Data-->
Office Status: 109 N/A
OGA Version: N/A, 0x80070002
Signed By: N/A, hr = 0x80070002
Office Diagnostics: 025D1FF3-364-80041010_025D1FF3-229-80041010_025D1FF3-230-1_025D1FF3-517-80040154_025D1FF3-237-80040154_025D1FF3-238-2_025D1FF3-244-80070002_025D1FF3-258-3

Browser Data-->
Proxy settings: N/A
User Agent: Mozilla/4.0 (compatible; MSIE 8.0; Win32)
Default Browser: C:\Program Files (x86)\Opera\launcher.exe
Download signed ActiveX controls: Prompt
Download unsigned ActiveX controls: Disabled
Run ActiveX controls and plug-ins: Allowed
Initialize and script ActiveX controls not marked as safe: Disabled
Allow scripting of Internet Explorer Webbrowser control: Disabled
Active scripting: Allowed
Script ActiveX controls marked as safe for scripting: Allowed

File Scan Data-->

Other data-->
Office Details: <GenuineResults><MachineData><UGUID>{DA13AE3B-EAAE-4015-AD89-D3FDAAE5B06D}</UGUID><Version>1.9.0027.0</Version><OS>6.1.7601.2.00010100.1.0.001</OS><Architecture>x64</Architecture><PKey>*****-*****-*****-*****-BGXFF</PKey><PID>00426-065-1031097-86929</PID><PIDType>5</PIDType><SID>S-1-5-21-4178010743-1414283846-2403820771</SID><SYSTEM><Manufacturer>MSI</Manufacturer><Model>MS-7978</Model></SYSTEM><BIOS><Manufacturer>American Megatrends Inc.</Manufacturer><Version>B.60</Version><SMBIOSVersion major="3" minor="0"/><Date>20160516000000.000000+000</Date></BIOS><HWID>BFBE0B00018400FE</HWID><UserLCID>0425</UserLCID><SystemLCID>0409</SystemLCID><TimeZone>FLE Standard Time(GMT+02:00)</TimeZone><iJoin>0</iJoin><SBID><stat>3</stat><msppid></msppid><name></name><model></model></SBID><OEM/><GANotification/></MachineData><Software><Office><Result>109</Result><Products/><Applications/></Office></Software></GenuineResults> 

Spsys.log Content: 0x80070002

Licensing Data-->
Software licensing service version: 6.1.7601.17514

Name: Windows(R) 7, Ultimate edition
Description: Windows Operating System - Windows(R) 7, RETAIL channel
Activation ID: a0cde89c-3304-4157-b61c-c8ad785d1fad
Application ID: 55c92734-d682-4d71-983e-d6ec3f16059f
Extended PID: 00426-00172-065-103109-00-1033-7601.0000-2762016
Installation ID: 006320099444232736056495280581967000249571077285126143
Processor Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88338
Machine Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88339
Use License URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88341
Product Key Certificate URL: http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=88340
Partial Product Key: BGXFF
License Status: Initial grace period
Time remaining: 33420 minute(s) (23 day(s))
Remaining Windows rearm count: 2
Trusted time: 10.11.2016 17:47:08

Windows Activation Technologies-->
HrOffline: 0x00000000
HrOnline: 0x00000000
HealthStatus: 0x0000000000000000
Event Time Stamp: 11:6:2016 14:35
ActiveX: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
Admin Service: Registered, Version: 7.1.7600.16395
HealthStatus Bitmask Output:


HWID Data-->
HWID Hash Current: MAAAAAAAAgABAAEAAAACAAAAAwABAAEAln32lo4GWjn2OAJNipsaCGgyUIRdU/RS

OEM Activation 1.0 Data-->
N/A

OEM Activation 2.0 Data-->
BIOS valid for OA 2.0: yes, but no SLIC table
Windows marker version: N/A
OEMID and OEMTableID Consistent: N/A
BIOS Information: 
ACPI Table Name	OEMID Value	OEMTableID Value
APIC ALASKA A M I 
FACP ALASKA A M I 
DBGP INTEL 
HPET ALASKA A M I 
MCFG ALASKA A M I 
FPDT ALASKA A M I 
FIDT ALASKA A M I 
LPIT INTEL SKL
SSDT INTEL sensrhub
SSDT INTEL sensrhub
SSDT INTEL sensrhub
SSDT INTEL sensrhub
DBG2 INTEL 
SSDT INTEL sensrhub
SSDT INTEL sensrhub
UEFI 
SSDT INTEL sensrhub


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you contacted your ISP about this? Did you ask if they are throttling your speeds?


----------



## gemhunter (Nov 21, 2016)

What I do is MAC filtering and that allows me to connect to Internet(those cousins ,like your brothers watching and wasting data can be temporally blocked from accessing Internet ), MAC filtering allows only those devices with specified MAC to connect with internet.


----------

